# owner



## Guffeyshvac (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok guys I got one cutting my butt ! I've been doing hvac for 38 years. I've got a walk in beer cooler 10x14 I went to the other day. Got to site and cooler was 60 degrees. went on metal roof ( 100 degrees) and found unit was running 90# suction and 425# liquid line pressure. My first thought was over charged (my bad ) so I removed some gas ( 404a) . Did not help. adj expansion valve, even though it was searching still no help. The best I could get the discharge air was 55 degrees. Super heat was running around 25 degrees. Returned the next day after sleeping on it and thought some one might have added the wrong gas. So I reclaimed the gas and vacuumed down and charged with new gas. At this time I found out the cond fan was running backwards due to a bad cap, replaced and got fan running right, it dropped the liquid line pressure to 350# and still had same problem. liquid line pressure still going high and still have same problems. Unit is one year old and coils are clean. I've been told lately that I should not clear site glass on 404a systems. So some one please help this old hvacr guy out !


----------

